# How do I add a cache drive to an existing ZFS pool?



## papelboyl1 (May 16, 2012)

I've been reading about controller cards and I have read people having SSD cache drives on their setup. I have an existing ZFS pool and I want to add a SSD cache drive to it.

Is this possible? If yes, how can I do it? Thank you.


----------



## phoenix (May 16, 2012)

```
# zpool add poolname cache ada1
```
Replace poolname with the name of your pool, and ada1 with the name of the SSD device node.


----------



## papelboyl1 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## einthusan (May 31, 2012)

You might want to 4k align the SSD partitions and lookout for erase boundaries. There are also some other partitioning steps you can take to sometimes double your performance of SSD cache devices. Search on this forum, the storage expert Sebulon has explained this in more detail in a different thread.


----------

